# CO2 capture through Rock dust



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Just came across this article and thought others would find it interesting as well.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-solutions/2020/07/08/spreading-rock-dust-ground-could-pull-carbon-air-researchers-say/


----------

